# Walleye Madness Free Entry Promo



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

WT6 - Walleye Madness Free Entry Promo

Walleye Madness Tournaments and their officially sanctioned Walleye Federation club - WT6, are proud to announce a free entry bonus opportunity for all competitive walleye anglers interested in competing for a berth to the Cabela&#8217;s National Team Championship.

Until March 15th 2015, each and every new and renewal membership in WT6 will be eligible to win a free entry into the 2015 Walleye Madness Tournaments event of their choice ($150 value).

As the first and largest official Walleye Federation club in Ohio, WT6 and Walleye Madness Tournaments are offering this exclusive WT6 bonus for all new and renewal members to promote and thank The Walleye Federation &#8211; www.walleyefederation.com &#8211; for providing the ultimate grass roots national championship in walleye fishing; The Cabela&#8217;s National Team Championship.
Often imitated, but never duplicated, Walleye Madness Tournaments and WT6 offer 100% guaranteed payouts, sponsor bonuses, no- fee-required big fish payouts, Cabela&#8217;s National Team Championship qualifying, and paid entries and bonuses to the National Team Championship via their WT6 - NTC side pots held at every tournament.

The tile sponsors of Walleye Madness Tournaments include two of the most respected names in walleye fishing; Lund Boats and Mercury Marine, and are supported by the premier Lund Boats and Mercury Marine dealer in Ohio; Buckeye Sports Center.

For more information on Walleye Madness Tournaments and WT6 visit www.walleyemadness.net or contact the tournament series via email at [email protected]
###

WT6 is the officially sanctioned Walleye Federation club for Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT). The Walleye Federation is the exclusive national organization for Cabela&#8217;s National Team Championship qualifying. All official Walleye Madness Tournaments/WT6 events are the exclusive property of WMT/WT6 and their sponsors. Official events are published at www.old.walleyemadness.net.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

WMT,

Unable to locate the walleyemadness.net site

Ron


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Angler Ron said:


> WMT,
> 
> Unable to locate the walleyemadness.net site
> 
> Ron



Ron,

The website was down due to redesign but we are up and running! Sign Ups are OPEN!


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Only a couple more days left to get in the promo! 

Drawing will be held at Buckeye Sports Center open house on March 29th


----------

